# You do not hold a valid prerequisite visa to enable use of this service message



## mErIcA (Jan 13, 2015)

If you have been attempting to file a visa and receive this message:

1. You do not hold a valid prerequisite visa to enable use of this service.

It can be an IT issue and you'll have to get them to sort it out before you can go any further with your application lodgement. 
I have been in the process of filing a 485 post-study visa and was so worried at first I didn't qualify after months of research and preparation.

I called this line 1300 364 613. They were much more helpful than the 131881 line (the que time was also much shorter). They were able to verify that I do qualify for the visa and put in an IT request. It's supposed to be a feww days before I hear back.

Might be helpful information for anyone else who has received this alarming message.


----------

